# Is this the nanny state ? or is it justified ?



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Browsing the Guardian online this morning (for work purposes!) and this was on the front page. Ive copied the first paragraph but also added the link to the full article underneath.

Is this nanny state gone bananas ? or is it justified ? Do citizens of the UK need such warnings in order to carry on safely with their lives ? Issuing and OFFICAL HEATWAVE Warning ... putting all emergency services on alert! I could maybe understand it if the temperatures were hitting 40! but 30 isnt that scarey is it?? If it were I would never leave my apartment between June and September! In fact thats a good idea ... I may take some time off work as this heat in Spain is surely bad for my health!

Sue x 


An official heatwave health warning will be issued tomorrow morning, meaning that schools, hospitals, local authorities and social services must take action to avoid casualties, unless temperatures plummet tonight.

London and much of the south-east has already sweltered through two days where temperatures topped 30C, and tonight temperatures in the low 20s are expected in many areas. The lowest temperature anywhere in the Greater London area on Monday night was 18C.

Official heatwave likely to be declared as UK temperatures soar | UK news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Browsing the Guardian online this morning (for work purposes!) and this was on the front page. Ive copied the first paragraph but also added the link to the full article underneath.
> 
> Is this nanny state gone bananas ? or is it justified ? Do citizens of the UK need such warnings in order to carry on safely with their lives ? Issuing and OFFICAL HEATWAVE Warning ... putting all emergency services on alert! I could maybe understand it if the temperatures were hitting 40! but 30 isnt that scarey is it?? If it were I would never leave my apartment between June and September! In fact thats a good idea ... I may take some time off work as this heat in Spain is surely bad for my health!
> 
> ...





Well, for anyone with half a brain, of course it appears Nanny State - as intelligent adults we assume we know the necessary precautions to take.....however, I agree with the health warnings in the UK - some people don't take care in hot weather and some parents aren't aware (or just can't be bothered) about the necessity for sun care and hydration of their children. It is absolutely essential that schools and local authorities are aware of those most vulnerable. It's a paradox in my mind, that kids on a beach in the UK are usually well covered up, but rarely at, for example, the park, family bbq, etc where they are in just as much danger....obviously school playgrounds as well. There was an incentive at my children's last school in the UK where each child was given a water bottle for example, to counteract the effects of dehydration (and apparently concentration levels improved as a result). They were also made to wear a baseball cap on sunny days. Employers need to be aware and ensure that their workers get frequent breaks and re-hydrate - if working outside, very frequently they should go and cool down. It's very easy to get heatstroke - and that can be fatal. It doesn't require temperatures of 40 degrees plus - much lower in fact.
It's worth bearing in mind that the not usually tanned Brit will succumb to much lower temperatures and much less sun than the mahogany skinned southern European. Take a look at your average Spanish tractor driver when he takes his top off - looks like he's wearing a white t-shirt underneath!!!

Tally.x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The water in my pool is 30 degrees 

Its one of the few things I hated about the UK, the nanny state.

In Spain you are more responsible for your own actions, In the UK its just so totally different


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Well, for anyone with half a brain, of course it appears Nanny State - as intelligent adults we assume we know the necessary precautions to take.....however, I agree with the health warnings in the UK - some people don't take care in hot weather and some parents aren't aware (or just can't be bothered) about the necessity for sun care and hydration of their children.
> 
> Many holidaymakers don't seem to heed the warnings about the sun. You see loads of sunburnt brits walking around, its as though they don't care or have know idea how to get a real tan. Like getting drunk and falling asleep in the mid-day sun is not recommended - strange that...lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Im sorry ... this is just making me laugh! (not your comments by the way! I agree that people need to be made aware of the affects of extreme heat or cold - particularly where you have the responsibility of children to consider...) Im just laughing at the way its reported and how the UK press and it appears employers think that as adults the UK doesnt seem to be able to cope with much at all! Heres another quote from the Daily Mail today!!!!! .... if our staff came in shorts I think I would leave .... cant imagine the Lawyers here sitting with the legs on show!!! and I havent seen one of them collapse so far!

Staff should be encouraged to wear shorts during the sweltering heat to make work more bearable and prevent them 'collapsing' at their desks, unions said today.

With temperatures soaring to 30C (86F) today, the TUC said firms should relax their dress codes and make sure offices were kept cool.

The best way to make work more bearable was to allow staff to wear casual clothing such as shorts and shirt sleeves, general secretary Brendan Barber said.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Odd thing about Nanny. There's a stipulated Min of 60F on the shop floor and 62F in the offices. But nothing on Max.

I don't know if it's me, but I distinctly remember temps at this level when I was working in the UK and leaving the air con building mid day to be hit by a wall of heat as I walked outside. Yet, I don't remember anything on the news about "Temperatures SOARING?!?! to 30 degrees."

Perhaps they have done their sums (guarantee they have) and worked out that all this "advertising" is much cheaper than the cost to the NHS of looking after heat stroke/Sun burn or God forbid, skin cancer patients.

Wonder how long it will be before social welfare claiments get sun cream for free?

Xose


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Xose said:


> Odd thing about Nanny. There's a stipulated Min of 60F on the shop floor and 62F in the offices. But nothing on Max.
> 
> I don't know if it's me, but I distinctly remember temps at this level when I was working in the UK and leaving the air con building mid day to be hit by a wall of heat as I walked outside. Yet, I don't remember anything on the news about "Temperatures SOARING?!?! to 30 degrees."
> 
> ...


I also remember being in school in winter and if the temperature fell below a certain level (in the classroom) we could all go home! so as a teenager I was constantly praying for the coal supplies to run dry so they couldnt have the school heating on ! lol .... but again, there was never any max temperature to watch out for where we got the same options... or any option at all! .... we just stayed hot !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> The water in my pool is 30 degrees
> 
> Its one of the few things I hated about the UK, the nanny state.
> 
> In Spain you are more responsible for your own actions, In the UK its just so totally different



I totally agree and I cannot stand the media/governement etc all making a drama about everything here!!!! Where I am today in the UK its very cloudy and cool anyway????????? 

I cant stand the UK, I'm here til monday and I am counting the days. I could cry, I'm bored, fed up, grumpy (can you tell??!!),everythings so expensive, so organised, you actually dont need a brain to live here, you need to be a sheep. You mustnt think for yourself or speak your mind!

Jo xxx


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Makes me laugh, my outside car temperature gauge at 12 noon was reading 52C, ok we all have A/C in the office, car and house but moving around from car park to office or any where else you might want to go is a little "hot". Now the "summer" is here the laborers are not supposed to work between the hours of 12 Noon till 4 in the afternoon, by then the temperature has dropped to 45C so it is nice and cool, these guys relly earn their money.:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

decgraham said:


> Makes me laugh, my outside car temperature gauge at 12 noon was reading 52C, ok we all have A/C in the office, car and house but moving around from car park to office or any where else you might want to go is a little "hot". Now the "summer" is here the laborers are not supposed to work between the hours of 12 Noon till 4 in the afternoon, by then the temperature has dropped to 45C so it is nice and cool, these guys relly earn their money.:clap2:



.............. and the british media and government report such patronising nonsense about the heat here in the UK and hwat we should do FFS????????????????????


Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I totally agree and I cannot stand the media/governement etc all making a drama about everything here!!!! Where I am today in the UK its very cloudy and cool anyway?????????
> 
> I cant stand the UK, I'm here til monday and I am counting the days. I could cry, I'm bored, fed up, grumpy (can you tell??!!),everythings so expensive, so organised, you actually dont need a brain to live here, you need to be a sheep. You mustnt think for yourself or speak your mind!
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh Jo!!! sorry that you are so desperate to come home! thought you might at least enjoy the change!!  ..... not long to go now ... keep smiling and stay cool ! :smow:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

decgraham said:


> Makes me laugh, my outside car temperature gauge at 12 noon was reading 52C, ok we all have A/C in the office, car and house but moving around from car park to office or any where else you might want to go is a little "hot". Now the "summer" is here the laborers are not supposed to work between the hours of 12 Noon till 4 in the afternoon, by then the temperature has dropped to 45C so it is nice and cool, these guys relly earn their money.:clap2:


 me too ! At 6.30 pm I will have my usual 25 minute (brisk!) walk to the bus station in Malaga City ... with my briefcase, handbag, high shoes and suit on ! and it will be well over 30 degrees .... I survive every day doing this - and guess what ? I do this all on my own without any leaflets, tv newsflashes, or nannying!!! ... cos Im a big girl! (well not physically a big girl!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Oh Jo!!! sorry that you are so desperate to come home! thought you might at least enjoy the change!!  ..... not long to go now ... keep smiling and stay cool ! :smow:



Sorry I'm so grumpy Sue, I just dont ike it here. It the first time I've been back for any length of time and the novelty has warn off. I left the UK because I didnt like the way it was going and its just got even worse. 

I went out with some old friends for lunch to a beachside cafe and there was a very thick see mist and sea breeze. We were all cold! Even now I'm home, its fairly cloudy.

Anyway, I'll try and cheer up! 

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Dont worry we will all still be here when you get back! or maybe thats a bad thing !! lol Its seriously hot here today - but the atmosphere in Malaga City at lunchtime was lovely ... made even better by today being the first day of the Summer sales WHOOPEEE!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Xose said:


> Odd thing about Nanny. There's a stipulated Min of 60F on the shop floor and 62F in the offices. But nothing on Max.
> 
> I don't know if it's me, but I distinctly remember temps at this level when I was working in the UK and leaving the air con building mid day to be hit by a wall of heat as I walked outside. Yet, I don't remember anything on the news about "Temperatures SOARING?!?! to 30 degrees."
> 
> ...


I'm sure we used to have a max permitted temp in the hotel/restaurant kitchens


can't remember what it was though.................


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Sorry I'm so grumpy Sue, I just dont ike it here. It the first time I've been back for any length of time and the novelty has warn off. I left the UK because I didnt like the way it was going and its just got even worse.


Yeh....but the other side to it is if you ever had any doubts that you did the right thing in moving to Spain.....you've pretty much realised that it _was_ the right thing to do.

As regards the weather here, I can confirm that it's hot!

And my boxers are most definitely sweaty.

I'd like to get them a bit closer to the fan....but I'm not risking any accidents!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> made even better by today being the first day of the Summer sales WHOOPEEE!!!


Oh god no.....I can't take any more!

This man is in no condition to go shopping!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I went out with some old friends for lunch to a beachside cafe and there was a very thick see mist and sea breeze. We were all cold! Even now I'm home, its fairly cloudy.
> 
> Anyway, I'll try and cheer up!
> 
> Jo xx


Well if its any consolation, Fuengirola is often covered in a thick sea mist these days, like this morning, for example. Mind you, it normally disappears by midday. Weird sensation though, literally blows hot and cold in the same spot, end up being humid one minute then icy cold the next.
Although it's kind of pleasant too, in a strange kind of way. 

I think the UK has just not seen that much excitement temperature wise for a long time til now so that's why its such a big drama. Must be a bit dry on the "real news" front in the UK.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I'm sure we used to have a max permitted temp in the hotel/restaurant kitchens
> 
> 
> can't remember what it was though.................


Could be that you had a company council/union and management agreement, or could be that catering has its own rules, but I bust a nut on the issue with HR when my guys threatened to walk out of the office when it got to 35 because the air con had broken down. The reply was clear. "No law stipulates a max so if they walk out, they're on disciplinary action". To which my reply was "If one of the ladies, or gents come to that, faint, you'll be on disciplinary action". Good job I got on well with the HR Dir or that moment of anger could have cost me, but instead, it got us a water cooler and numerous desk fans in the office until the Air Con problem was resolved. Wow! Anyway, turns out some of the guys had seen the Company Council rep (no union in our place) - and he confirmed that there was little we could do other than ask that the company be reasonable as no law enforced action on a Max temperature. Go figure.

Xose


----------

